# $20 - 3 Day Supply Wise offer?



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Apparently the google ad gods know I'm trying to get prepared. They tossed an advertisement in front of me for Wise Foods, 3 day supply $19.99. Its like an introductory offer. Is it worth being on their list. I should note that my food supplies are limited to shelves and pantry at our condo. Its an area I'm studying - long term food storage. I bought an expensive large bag of rice at Costco. It was my first purchase. These long term food storage items I don't have any of yet. Just wondered what the experience with Wise is here?


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

Most of those X day kits are over priced and more like half of what a person really needs. I see thosr kits more as i didnt die yet set.
Go to the grocery store and look around at expiration dates and look into rotating your food. Its alot better food, stuff you actualy will eat and cheaper.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I flat-out refuse to buy the pre-packaged kits for two reasons.

1. They're usually grossly overpriced.
2. I don't like half of what's in them. Which, in effect, doubles the asking price.


----------



## Summergirl1145 (Jul 17, 2017)

I see different emergency food companies advertising now on the MSM stations. I have never seen this before. Maybe they have always advertised and just now noticing due to my focus on the issue? I bought a small three day emergency food pack through Costco several years ago and yes it was very overpriced. At the time I had little time to research or prepare so I ordered this for a rainy day. My thought is if money is not an issue better than nothing.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Stockton said:


> Apparently the google ad gods know I'm trying to get prepared. They tossed an advertisement in front of me for Wise Foods, 3 day supply $19.99. Its like an introductory offer. Is it worth being on their list. I should note that my food supplies are limited to shelves and pantry at our condo. Its an area I'm studying - long term food storage. I bought an expensive large bag of rice at Costco. It was my first purchase. These long term food storage items I don't have any of yet. Just wondered what the experience with Wise is here?


You know, 1 can of seasoned black beans is 83 cents... so, 7 cans of beans, and 1 (1lb) bag of rice, there's 10 days for 20...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Diversify Son, Diversify.

In other words, there is a place for the pre-packaged foods like Wise, Mountain House, Augason Farms, Emergency Essentials etc. in your food stores...

We have;

Short Term;examples are Fresh Food, Produce, Milk, all food that expires within 1 year
Medium Term; canned food, dried food, all food that keeps for 1-5 years without doing something to modify its storage 
Long Term Food Stores; Anything that we can store for 5-25 years

Anyway, that's just us.

Wise, Mountain House, Augason, Emergency Essentials; we have some of each.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

The following is available from your local walmart every day at a cheaper price. The other thing is each can be eaten without cooking or adding something like hot water.

Corned beef hash 14 ounce 1.88
Spagette with meat sauce 15 ounce .75
Pork and beans 15 ounce .68
Beef Stew 20 ounce 1.98
Chili with beans 14 ounce 1.24
Spam 12 ounce 1.98
Chicken 12.5 ounce 2.74
Ham chunks 5 ounce 1.00
Peaches 15 ounce 1.08
Pears 15 ounce 1.08
Total 14.37


If you're wondering where I got the Idea for these items just take a look at what was in a C-ration Box from the 1960's


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The prepackaged twenty five year stuff is a reasonable part of your kit. Just supplement it with other stuff. I have a three day twenty five year bag for each member of the family. Sales come along all the time.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> The following is available from your local walmart every day at a cheaper price. The other thing is each can be eaten without cooking or adding something like hot water.
> 
> Corned beef hash 14 ounce 1.88
> Spagette with meat sauce 15 ounce .75
> ...


Exactly, $20 and a 5 minute trip wally world, dollar store, or local grocery place... buy store brand...

I bet for $20 I could eat for a week... rice, beans, spices, canned fruit, spam, etc


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> ..........I bet for $20 I could eat for a week... rice, beans, spices, canned fruit, spam, etc


And probably *healthier*, too.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

But store bought food willnrequire rotation and attention to expiration dates vs 25 year food.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> But store bought food willnrequire rotation and attention to expiration dates vs 25 year food.


That's why you compliment the two. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> That's why you compliment the two. Best of both worlds.


Exactly my first comment. I agree 100 percent. Just diffent tools in the tool box.


----------



## mukwah (Jul 18, 2017)

I bought this for$23 and some change with shipping form Home Depot online because I had a $25 gift card. I'm just now building my SHTF food supplies and plan on adding this type of food for fast, lightweight bug out if necessary. I also have started a plan to build a supply of water, canned vegetables, fruit, and meats to a 1 year supply and then start rotating. 
I plan on building a 10 day supply of dehydrated long term storage food for each member of my family for bug out if need be.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

mukwah said:


> ..............I plan on building a 10 day supply of dehydrated long term storage food for each member of my family for bug out if need be.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


My BOB food is relatively shelf-stable. But instead of storing in a pantry or bucket, I keep it in the freezer. That basically suspends the room-temp deterioration. If I get the hell outta Dodge, it comes out of the freezer and will easily last 30 days.


----------



## mukwah (Jul 18, 2017)

Good idea, what kind of things can you store in the freezer that will last 30 days non refgridgeratd.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

mukwah said:


> Good idea, what kind of things can you store in the freezer that will last 30 days non refgridgeratd.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Anything that is shelf-stable (regardless of how long it can last on the shelf) can be frozen. Freezing merely greatly slows down the degradation that would occur if you stored it on the shelf.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

This quest for food that is shelf stable, zombie proof, Obama proof, can't be nuked by NK and can't be burned by the fires of hell AND is cheap is all well and good. But let me point this out; many ppl, myself included once upon a time, spent WAY to much time/effort searching for a perfect solution, when a decent solution would have worked fine. See the thread "am I screwed?" And not my post about obtaining a months supply of food and water, from chinamart, for about 100 bucks. That's 25 a week. The numbers were approximate, but the concept was and is sound; skip the bar/club/honky tonk tonight, and go BUY FOOD AND WATER. Don't overthink it, don't worry about the cost or if it will last till Jesus comes back(by then it woill be too late).


----------



## mukwah (Jul 18, 2017)

I quit drinking alcohol about 10 years ago so therefore I don't honky tonk. My pantries stay relatively full. I do think that as a grandfather and a great grandfather that I need to prepare for bad times, whatever they may be, or whenever they may come. That is why I joined this forum. If Jesus comes before then that's all the better.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I can see an advantage for this kind of "stow it and forget it" food supplies. But like others said, it's way more expensive than putting together your own kits. I ordered this same offer some time back and have cooked one of the packets to see how it was. It was filling, taste not too bad but the dried onion in it was pretty strong when reconstituted and cooked. 
I'm collecting my own dry goods and packing them in 5 gallon buckets. Get some dry spices at the dollar store.


----------



## mukwah (Jul 18, 2017)

My local Walmart has the Mountain House meal packs for $4.96. I don't think that's to expensive to grab a couple here and there for emergency use. Can't get a meal off the value menu at most fast food restaurants that cheap.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

mukwah said:


> My local Walmart has the Mountain House meal packs for $4.96. I don't think that's to expensive to grab a couple here and there for emergency use. Can't get a meal off the value menu at most fast food restaurants that cheap.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


MH is prety damn expensive stuff. $5 for a single meal for a single person is expensive. If you have ever done physical labor/hike or anything that requires calories these MH meals are like a snack.
Knor sides are very cheap and in many cases offer the same calories and require the same ammount of water. They are $1 and serve 2.5 but really its one serving. They have a shelf life if one year but i have ate an open one 5 years past its date, it tasted fine.
You can find these knor sides in any grocery store.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Stockton said:


> Apparently the google ad gods know I'm trying to get prepared. They tossed an advertisement in front of me for Wise Foods, 3 day supply $19.99. Its like an introductory offer. Is it worth being on their list. I should note that my food supplies are limited to shelves and pantry at our condo. Its an area I'm studying - long term food storage. I bought an expensive large bag of rice at Costco. It was my first purchase. These long term food storage items I don't have any of yet. Just wondered what the experience with Wise is here?


Have a connection to the ad?

I couldn't find it on line, . . . would like to grab 2 of them, . . . just to put in the bag, . . . just in case.

I have a whole other line of food for "prepping" but very little I can put in a BOB that is light weight, . . . been looking around for something like this, . . . would love to get some.

I survived on and off for a number of years on "C" rations, . . . so I'm thinking I can handle this.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## mukwah (Jul 18, 2017)

dwight55 said:


> Have a connection to the ad?
> 
> I couldn't find it on line, . . . would like to grab 2 of them, . . . just to put in the bag, . . . just in case.
> 
> ...


Check Home Depot online, $15.67 + $5.99shp. Free shipping if you have it shipped to store for pickup if there is a Home Depot near you.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaffer57 (Jun 20, 2013)

I have found it easiest to store about three months worth of canned foods and other items that we normally eat and rotate through those as part of our normal diets. We also store 9-12 months worth of stable commodities such as rice, wheat, flour, beans, etc., that will store well 5-30 years. We also rotate through those items so they don't get too old. The #10 cans of factory "storage food" are useful for adding flavor, nutrition and variety to the commodity foods. A couple of cans of dehydrated onions, powdered butter, freeze dried shredded cheese and powdered eggs will provide a lot of recipe options for the rice, flour and beans, particularly when supplemented by herbs and vegetables from even a small garden.


----------



## Gaffer57 (Jun 20, 2013)

To add to my above post; I have bought a few of the Wise and MH packets to put in the emergency food kits that we keep in our vehicles. Those packets are easy to prepare and they store better than granola bars and jerky in the variety of temperatures that our vehicles are subject to throughout the year in this part of the country. My bottom line is that there are are many different types of food available to store; take advantage of that variety and don't put all of your eggs in one basket.


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

Gaffer57 said:


> I have found it easiest to store about three months worth of canned foods and other items that we normally eat and rotate through those as part of our normal diets. We also store 9-12 months worth of stable commodities such as rice, wheat, flour, beans, etc., that will store well 5-30 years. We also rotate through those items so they don't get too old. The #10 cans of factory "storage food" are useful for adding flavor, nutrition and variety to the commodity foods. A couple of cans of dehydrated onions, powdered butter, freeze dried shredded cheese and powdered eggs will provide a lot of recipe options for the rice, flour and beans, particularly when supplemented by herbs and vegetables from even a small garden.


Thats a good idea with the few #10 cans. Rice is cheap so no need to buy a $25 can of chicken and rice soup mix. When i get the #10 cans i only buy the ones on sale and have massed about 12 cans in 4 months this way. Walmart.com has the augson farms stuff on sale every other month.


----------



## ridgerunnersurvival (Jul 17, 2017)

Stockton said:


> Apparently the google ad gods know I'm trying to get prepared. They tossed an advertisement in front of me for Wise Foods, 3 day supply $19.99. Its like an introductory offer. Is it worth being on their list. I should note that my food supplies are limited to shelves and pantry at our condo. Its an area I'm studying - long term food storage. I bought an expensive large bag of rice at Costco. It was my first purchase. These long term food storage items I don't have any of yet. Just wondered what the experience with Wise is here?


There are a lot of innovative storage options. For instance, you can use the flat totes with wheels they sell during Christmas and slide preps under the couch, you can go to the antique store and buy a flat top steamer trunk (sand, varnish etc to taste) and replace your coffee table. store long term stuff (like that WISE Food!) in it and cover the top with a few blankets. Do you have access to a storage area? Totes and such will not look out of place in there. If its full, look at what you have in there and ask yourself what all you really NEED. chances are, unless its seasonal stuff such as holiday decorations and camping gear (also preps!) its not being used and can get donated to your local charity. Is there space above your cupboards? Get some large attractive jars and crocks and and store dry goods up there. vacuum packed dehydrated stuff and beans/rice stuff comes to mind.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> The following is available from your local walmart every day at a cheaper price. The other thing is each can be eaten without cooking or adding something like hot water.
> 
> Corned beef hash 14 ounce 1.88
> Spagette with meat sauce 15 ounce .75
> ...


For you!


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Anne

C-rats were not all that bad back when we drew them in the 70's and 80's. What I posted about were almost the exact same meals only with civilian labels. One of the few I couldn't find were ham and lima beans and scrambled eggs (because of the process they actually turned green - re Dr Seuss).

Without the Peanut butter and cheese cans and the crackers, the stuff I listed wold give one about 5500 calories over a three day period. 

And yes, they are sitting in my suv back floor.:devil:


----------

